# Barking in the middle of the night.



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo has recently started barking A LOT at night. He sleeps downstairs on the couch and will wake up and go ballistic between 2-3 times per night. He's barking and growling as though someone is trying to break into the house. No one is, however. It's like his imagination gets carried away at the slightest sound. We tried keeping him in the laundry room to see if that would be a quieter place for him to rest and hopefully allow the rest of the house to sleep, however is just is not working. Does anyone's else's V do this? Any ideas on how to get him to cease barking?


----------



## nika01 (Nov 27, 2012)

He is talking to my V


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

My older male will do this only if he hears something. Never at night, but he sleeps in his crate in our room.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That is because he sleeps downstairs. 
One of the rules of vizsla keeping is, the dog crate must be in the same room where U sleep.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sleeping in my room is not an option. He sleeps downstairs, no crate.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Then, he won't stop. 

Just kidding, have to teach the dog to down-stay on his own bed (hopefully he has one that he doesn't chew). This may take months but consistency will yield results, eventually. 

Tony, my GSD, slept in his kennel in the basement. Something about hard dogs becoming dominant nonsense I learned at a seminar. At first, it was not easy to lock him up but I only closed the kennel gate after he was very tired. 
I gave him water but not much, so he never had anything todo except sleep. No chewing, either. 

You must find a similar place for your dog. If he gets entertained and chews on stuff and finds time to bark, he will need to drink lots of water. If he drinks and eats he will pee and poop. It's a never ending cycle. 
I think it would be best if you had a kennel or crate for your dog, as well.

/


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Barking in the middle of the night.*



Kdwyer915 said:


> Milo has recently started barking A LOT at night. He sleeps downstairs on the couch and will wake up and go ballistic between 2-3 times per night. He's barking and growling as though someone is trying to break into the house. No one is, however. It's like his imagination gets carried away at the slightest sound. We tried keeping him in the laundry room to see if that would be a quieter place for him to rest and hopefully allow the rest of the house to sleep, however is just is not working. Does anyone's else's V do this? Any ideas on how to get him to cease barking?


Before I offer suggestions which may be redundant, perhaps if you map out what happens and how you are handling it currently and I'll weigh in with some thoughts.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

He goes to sleep at around 10pm. He sleeps on his blanket on the couch. He will begin to bark at any time in the middle of the night if the wind blows and the house creaks, if the cats jump off a counter onto the floor, if the ice drops into the tray in the freezer, etc. any noise sets him off on a good 10 min barking spell.


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

Our Vizsla does this occasionally as well. Today he did it during the day and was going crazy but there was nothing outside and no noises. I think he might of saw a Coyote today but nevertheless its happened before for no apparent reason. We started to teach him quiet by telling him it after he stopped barking and rewarding. It has made some progress but its not perfect yet.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Kdwyer, I was more after how your dealing with it when he barks at night.


----------

